# Spotting Scope Stand



## Chubbo (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are pictures of two spotting scope stands that I built for our sons back in 1964. I built them for their Christmas presents. I used my hammer & chisel machining method using a 1/2" drill motor in a drill stand, a wood cutting band saw, disk sander, Home made wire wheel buffer, files, and sandpaper. I used brass knobs & hardware on one and aluminum on the other, so they could tell them apart. They were shooting small bore target rifles in matches at that time, and I couldn't afford to buy store bought stands at the time. The stands are adjustable for height, and angle with spring loaded padded clamps. The legs are held in place whear ever they are set with friction washers.
Chubbo


----------



## Rookie (Jun 2, 2014)

That is some nice work.  I just shot a match this weekend and saw factory made stands that were not this nice.  Very Impressive.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice! I just borrowed one from a gunsmith/machinist for a competition. The base weighed at least 10 pounds. Solid steel. And stainless 1" tube for the rods. The thing was bulletproof....literally....bulletproof.


----------

